# medicion de oxigeno



## gabizoratti (Oct 30, 2007)

alguien conoce como funcionan los medidores de oxigeno libre de combustion,a base de celdas de circonio


saludos

muchas gracias

gabriel


----------



## thors (Oct 31, 2007)

sondas de oxigeno o lambdas   = tranductores  => te recomiendo que busques en bosch


----------

